

I quit my job to do a startup. - closedbracket
http://blog.eval.me/?p=26

======
fredleblanc
Not to be "that guy," but the font you're using everywhere for your headers
(which is called "Gothic" in the CSS) appears to be "Knockout" from Hoefler &
Frere-Jones. The license for that font — as well as all of their fonts for
that matter — isn't currently web-embeddable[1]. So either I'm wrong and
you've got an extremely good replica font (maybe a little too good), or you're
using a font against its license.

[1] <http://www.typography.com/ask/faq.php#Ft_10> \- choose #20

~~~
ddagradi
This is super important. Use Typekit, or another font that allows embedding
(Lost Type Co-Op is great <http://losttype.com/browse>).

If it's not "Knockout", I'd love to know what it actually is. Always need more
good fonts.

~~~
buro9
It is Knockout, the meta data in the font files say so.

------
delosfuegos
I like the idea, but I believe there are some issues.

PRICING 1) 1,25 $ is a lot of money for one (1) completed survey. 2) What
prevents a company from doing this themselves (is your added value worth 0.25
$ per survey?)

SAMPLE 1) Charities are arguably not the best motivator for people. 2) In a
world focused on the right metrics, your surveys automatically incorporate a
bias into the results by only selecting those people who care about charity
(to put it very blunt and stereotypical, you will only get tree hugging
hippies). Same goes for prizes, but a prize is less about the core identity of
your respondent (not a belief).

PITCH VIDEO 1) I felt a world-changing idea when you talked about "in person",
was kind of disappointed when I realized it's still a survey with a different
incentive 2) Half of the people a survey got mailed to don't respond. That's
not a disadvantage, it's an awesome conversion rate. 3) I can't find any
information except for that video (maybe a use case). 4) I don't really see a
benefit for me as a user. Let's say deliverables: will you give me an SPSS
database, a report, an analysis, can I import it in excel?, will it even have
forms or is it just a way to give an incentive. Lot's of unanswered questions.

PERSONAL 1) Love the chat box and the 'I'm a real person and founder' part.
Not sure how long you will keep it up :). 2) I like that you as a person are
part of the brand, something very potent.

~~~
closedbracket
This is great feedback. Thank you.

Pricing: It may be a lot but I think every customer's opinion should be worth
at least $1.25. If a company does not value their customer's opinion that
much, they shouldn't send the survey.

Sample: I would argue the sample is already skewed towards people who either
love or hate your product. I think the charity component skews it less because
the act of giving your time and opinion is very similar to the act of giving
to charity. Hence, more of your customers can connect with that charitable act
than say, entering a drawing for a prize.

Video: I am sorry you were disappointed about it not being an in person survey
system. That was not my intent.

    
    
       3. There is more information on the About page, but I think you're looking for a feature comparison page. That's a great idea and I will get on it.
       4. The results is a webpage report, with the option of downloading it to excel.
    

Personal: Customer feedback is very important to me and if I am online I want
any customer to be able to talk to me directly immediately.

~~~
mrchess
You could do 1 survey @ 25c and charge them in 4s? I think $1/ea is a bit
steep as well.

------
neutronicus
It's my social responsibility? Screw you. Make your own choices, don't try to
foist them on me.

~~~
blindhippo
Indeed. I also took issue with the insinuation that working for other people
always results in your job becoming "soul sucking". I can be creative,
innovative and be constantly learning new things while working with incredible
people at my current employer thank you very much.

It's always a brave decision to start a business, but this entire article
reeks of the author trying convince/justify to themselves this risky decision.

~~~
aculver
Yeah, I agree. I'm really happy for the author to launch his product. It's an
amazing feeling. However, I think it's important to stress that quitting your
job to do this is _not_ the only way for _us_ to do this (as he says in the
article.)

From the article:

> [Staying with your job and working on your idea at nights and weekends]
> seems to be an option because you always hear about ventures starting out as
> side-projects built on late nights and weekends. Well, I only have a few
> hours of focus every day. By midnight, I just blankly stare at my screen.
> Maybe it works for you, but it took me 2 years to figure out it does not
> work for me.

You know, some of us _make_ it work for the same reason the author quit his
job: We don't feel there is another good option. I have 2 kids, wife stays
home, and we have a mortgage. I don't feel I have any choice _but_ to keep my
full time job. So we make it work. (Yesterday I worked a solid day at my
company, came home, ate dinner, spent some time with both the kids and my
wife, then put in a solid 8 hours on my own product trying to touch up the
marketing site and get a major new feature up for some new customers. I got to
bed a little after 5 AM. It's hard work, but again, I feel it's this or
nothing.)

The only recommendation I would make to someone who feels they _must_ quit
their job in order to do a project like this: You may want to try and find a
better company to work for that is more compatible with this sort of work and
your goals. Flexible schedule and an understanding manager, for example, makes
a huge difference. That allows you to work all night when you've got the urge,
motivation, or potential customer, and still be successful in the job that
pays the mortgage. In 4 years at my last job, I was never able to get a
product of my own out the door. I had one out the door within about 7 months
of joining the consulting company I work for now.

~~~
closedbracket
This is a great comment. I definitely missed this in my blog post, and I think
you bring up a very important point.

------
Maro
My feedback with some tough love:

1\. evaluate.me or evaluate.it would be easier to remember.

2\. I don't see why anyone would pay $1.25 per response. If I have 10,000
customers, you think I'm willing to potentially put up $10,000 for charity and
give you $2,500 to have them fill out a short online form? I don't know...

3\. This is way too much for something that should basically be free, since
it's very trivial, there are tons of free services around, or it's not hard to
whip up even for Joe's PHP loving cousin.

4\. The fact that $1 of $1.25 goes to a charity is even more in my face
annoying. It's sending the message that you don't really want all my money,
instead you're giving my money away. Given that you're so small, it sends the
message that you will go out of business soon.

5\. You could say that the $1 is there to get people to fill out the survey.
But wouldn't people just fill it out just to send the $1 to charity with junk
answers, as you mention in your video wrt the iPad?

6\. In the video you say that if I just do the survey per email for free
myself, less than half will respond? In a pitch, I interpret "less than half"
as "about half". That sounds pretty good, I wouldn't think more would respond
anyway, and email is free! Anyway, I think you should change the text of the
pitch.

Good luck!

~~~
closedbracket
First, thanks for the feedback. It's very helpful.

1\. I thought shorter = better in domain names. No?

2\. It's an interesting point. Some think it's too much. Some told me it's too
little. This covers credit card charges as well. Anything less than $1 donated
is not worth it (hence why iPhone apps are .99).

3\. By that reasoning any software should be free. But I would like to
continue eating and sleeping in a bed at the same time.

4\. Interesting point. I hadn't thought about it sending that message.

5\. The research I looked at shows that if the company does a selfless act,
their customers are more likely to be genuine in their acts. So, while you
might give trash answers to get in to an iPad drawing, you're less likely to
do that for the Red Cross to get a $1. Basically, people who like giving to
charity typically aren't the type to give junk answers to surveys.

6\. Response rates vary by industry. The university I worked at had a 80%
response rate, whereas a local bank has a 10% response rate. So I tried to use
an average response rate.

Thanks again for the feedback.

~~~
OstiaAntica
As a web dev, seeing "eval" in a domain immediately makes me think of malware
or javascript exploits.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Congrats on getting your MVP up and running. That's a big accomplishment.

However, you're at a point in your business's life where things might get
dicey. I think you'll find that the business grows slower than you might hope,
and no amount of coding will change that. For bootstrappers, it's just the way
it goes. You're not going to spend $10,000 on ads, so you just have to do
things the slow way (talking to bloggers, writing articles, posting on forums,
etc, etc).

Your business will still require a lot of work from you, but at this stage it
also requires time overall for people to hear about it, find it, leave, and
come back later when they hear about it again. You have to give it time to
grow and that means providing yourself with income. Maybe think about getting
a job or doing freelancing. I know you said jobs require too much mental
energy, but once the MVP is launched, you can dial back on the coding. You
have to dial up the selling, but I've found this to be possible in parallel
with a normal job, especially if selling doesn't involve phone calls and is
just you emailing bloggers.

Anyways, I'm sure you'll find your way. Good luck!

~~~
apurvamehta
Your thoughts are spot on. I am a technical guy who is trying to bootstrap my
startup.

I have an MVP which I have been testing with early users. But scaling up
marketing is the really hard bit. It is something which will take time,
because its not really in your control. You have to keep showing up in the
right places in tasteful ways.

And then people _may_ convert.

But I think it all can be done with a side income. Right now, if you have web-
development + mobile skills, getting freelance jobs to pay the bills is not a
bad option.

~~~
closedbracket
I agree. However, freelancing takes a bunch of time and focus and it's up to
you to make sure you still give your startup enough focus. Otherwise, it may
be better to take a lax job instead.

------
andrewfelix
More power to you. But can you please make the article more readable? That
background texture and drop shadow is causing me considerable eye-strain.

~~~
closedbracket
This is a great point. Do you have any suggestions?

If you send me the CSS code that would help make it more readable, I'll make
it live.

~~~
w0utert
Drop the drop shadow and the wooden floor background. Don't use 298301pt fonts
for the headings.

Not to be disrespectful, just helpful, but I'd start with these three simple
things. Right now the page looks tacky and doesn't invite you to read the
content.

The piece itself is great by the way.

~~~
ddagradi
Don't forget to take a look at your site without your custom font. Firefox,
for example, doesn't load it at all in 3.6 or 8, and it looks like crap.

~~~
closedbracket
Thank you for telling me this. I will get on it.

------
nickhould
Congrats on the getting the MVP out!

Criticism: The problem you are trying to solve is the lack of quality in
online surveys. The way to improve the quality of the surveys is by enabling
users to chose a charity wich will receive 1$. This doesn't really make sense
to me. Can you rpove there is any correlation between both of these two
elements and how do you mesure quality?

~~~
closedbracket
Good point. That's not inherently obvious.

The correlation goes more like this:

Scenario 1: Company wants to take 20 minutes to complete their survey so they
make more money. You delete it.

Scenario 2: Company wants you to take a 5 question survey, and they will
donate $1 to a charity of your choice if you do it. You are more likely to
actually take it because the company showed they're willing to do something
selfless in return for your selfless act.

------
imperialWicket
First and foremost, congrats on shipping your mvp (even though it went a
little late by your original timeline), I hope it sustains well. Like others
have said, the video is great and design is consistent and appealing - great
work and thanks for sharing your story.

A few thoughts I had while perusing eval.me:

1\. There doesn't seem to be information about what charities you partnered
with on the anonymous site pages. I suppose this could be contractual, but it
was one of the first questions I had.

2\. I was confused by the use of "Sign Up" and "Sign In" together; at first
glance I thought there was an issue with your site and there were two Sign Up
buttons. Maybe "Sign Up" and "Login" or "Register" and "Sign In"?

3\. I haven't investigated thoroughly, but wouldn't a charitable incentive
inherently skew your survey pool? Although upon consideration, a product-based
incentive may do the same thing - just in a different direction.

~~~
closedbracket
This is great feedback. Thank you.

1\. Somebody else had mentioned this and I am working on it. Currently, the
list of charities will show up when you create the survey and you have to
select 5 of 20 charities.

2\. This is a great suggestion. I wil A/B test whether Register or Sign Up
gets more sign ups to be able to decide which is better.

3\. Product based incentives are a great idea. I am not entirely sure how I
would implement that though.

As for skewing the survey pool, I would argue the pool is already skewed
towards people who either love or hate your product.

I think the charity component skews it less because the act of giving your
time and opinion is very similar to the act of giving to charity. Hence, more
of your customers can connect with that charitable act than say, entering a
drawing for a prize.

~~~
imperialWicket
This is ancillary to the effort, but I think it's interesting. So here goes, I
am not certain about skewing the pool less than more prize-based incentives --
as opposed to somewhat evenly. However, I definitely agree with the implied
concept that the resulting pool will yield more carefully completed (and hence
more useful/accurate) survey results.

And before we deviate too far from the core point of the thread, I'll simply
echo my earlier sentiment regarding the act of quitting for a startup: great
job so far, and good luck moving forward.

------
tchock23
Here are my thoughts from someone who has been in the market research industry
for 10 years:

1\. First off, congrats on quitting and going full-steam ahead on something
you're clearly passionate about. That's a huge accomplishment on its own. The
"having no regrets" part of it is especially important.

2\. The charity element is a differentiator, but you're going to have to work
hard to beat some existing initiatives in the industry (Op4g - www.op4g.com -
is the one that comes to mind first). The MR industry has a bit of an "old
boys club" feel to it, and there is a flood of DIY survey tools coming out
each day that make it harder and harder to break through the noise.

3\. I would spend some time on your site explaining why compelling people to
participate through charities is better than direct cash incentives. There is
a ton of great research on intrinsic motivation out there that supports this
idea, with the book "Drive" by Dan Pink being one of the best summaries of why
this concept works. However, your potential customers are not going to
understand why that works to generate higher quality responses (as evidenced
by some of the comments here on HN).

4\. If you're truly in this for the long-haul, I would try hard to build your
own panel of respondents underneath this. That is going to take you a lot of
time to do, but it's going to be the only thing that separates you in the
long-term from all the other DIY survey tools. Plus, if you ever try to sell
the business the value of it will be substantially higher to a potential
acquirer.

Just my two cents... You're off to a great start!

~~~
karterk
tchock23: I am working on something tangential to the MR industry, and would
love to hear some thoughts from you on what I am building. How do I contact
you?

~~~
tchock23
Happy to help... My email address is in my HN profile (it's just my HN
username @gmail.com)

------
curtisholmes
Why do you firmly believe that your first startup should be on your own dime?
I have two issues with this. First, if you can't convince investors to give
you money, it might be a sign that it will be hard to convince users to use
your product. Also, it's a bad risk management strategy. You seem to be
already investing over $10,000 of your time in this project, so if it fails,
you will feel it regardless. An upside would be that you have more control and
might worry less about dilution, but at this stage I would be more concerned
about having the best resources to create a great product.

~~~
closedbracket
Because it's a lot easier to spend other people's money. Instead of hiring
people when you need something done, you learn it and do it. That way, when
you do hire someone you are more knowledgeable and careful with your
decisions.

I think it's a good way to teach yourself to be "lean" (in the parlance of our
times)

------
vanni
Very similar experience here.

> Finishing the MVP is Priority #1. At all times. Anything else is a
> distraction: hackernews, twitter, food, sleep, gmail, friends. Saying no is
> hard (...)

I quit my day job in 2010 to work on my first web startup and to help fellow
startuppers (and would-be ones) overcoming procrastination:

<on-topic-shameless-plug>

asaclock, an anti-procrastination web community for startup single founders
and people working on side projects.

</on-topic-shameless-plug>

------
xlance
You should show people exactly what they can do with the money they raise.

\- Answer this survey, feed a child for a week

\- Answer this survey, a village can buy a goat

etc

~~~
tchock23
I second this idea... I've come across a few studies that say pinpointing
exactly where/to whom the money will go goes a long way to increasing
donations.

------
aaronf
Startups are about making difficult choices. Quitting your job is easy,
especially if it's "soul-sucking". Be sure you're quitting because you need to
build something that can't be built any other way. If you have a fantasy of
walking out the door and hitting it big, this is a warning sign. If the idea
doesn't keep you focused for more than a few hours a day, and doesn't keep you
up past midnight, that's another warning sign.

~~~
closedbracket
I agree. That is a good metric. Some say you should only build products that
you would use yourself. While I use surveys, I don't think I'm the target
market. So, your metric of building something that can keep you focused is
much better.

------
stevenp
The design of this blog reminds me why I rely so heavily on Instapaper to read
blog posts. It's as though someone etched a blog post into the surface of an
IKEA desk.

I'm sure that you put a lot of time into this post, so you shouldn't distract
from the content by having a design that makes it harder to read.

~~~
closedbracket
Steven, I'm sorry about that. I'm working on making it more readable. Thanks
for understanding.

------
sidcool
I am going to pitch for you. Let me know if I can help in any manner. I will
surely spread the word etc. But if anything extra is needed, feel free.

And if you are wondering why I am ready to help, I have a personal selfish
motive, Learning, Working with smart ass guys like you. So we have a fair
deal.

~~~
closedbracket
haha, it's a deal. I definitely need customers right now. So, if you get a
survey, email the company and tell them about eval.me

------
hvass
I am somewhat skeptical of charities so I use <http://www.givewell.org> to
find the one that most effectively uses the money. I would suggest you
research thoroughly the charities you work with so the money is actually put
to good use.

------
dimva
It's a nice idea, but it seems to already have been somewhat done:
[http://www.websurveysformoney.com/exchange-your-points-
for-c...](http://www.websurveysformoney.com/exchange-your-points-for-charity-
donations/)

~~~
marknutter
It doesn't matter if it's already been done.

~~~
angerman
Can't up-vote you enough. If we quit doing anything, because it's been done
already... I don't event want to start imagining where we'd be right now.

~~~
marknutter
It's always the response I get whenever I talk about a side-project I'm
working on. "Oh, that's been done before." It immediately takes the wind out
of my sail. It seems like schadenfreude to me. Don't tell me about other
similar apps unless you know something about them. And if you know something
about them, be helpful and tell me what you don't like about those solutions.
Otherwise I'd prefer you just keep to yourself about it.

------
JacobIrwin
Good UI. I'd say, however (from a business model standpoint), with prices out
there in the in-between 'almost free' (see: Amazon's Mechanical Turk;
<http://aws.amazon.com/pricing/mturk/>) and the 'great value' range (see:
Survey Monkey; <http://www.surveymonkey.com/pricing/details>), your per-
customer costs might be a touch overly-ambitious.

The charity niche is pretty rad tho. You may increase your chances of
capturing a piece of the market if you exploit that benefit.

~~~
closedbracket
Great feedback. Thank you.

------
adammacleod
I think most of the comments so far are missing the mark. This article is
about leaving the working world and building something on your own.

It's quite impressive that the author has completed their first project in
just 4 months. The article provides a good dose of motivation to anyone
teetering on the edge of pursuing the start up life.

It's great to hear about these stories on HN, everyone started somewhere and
it's great to see the process.

------
sudhirj
Interesting idea... I actually quite like the concept. I'm seeing this as more
of an activist site than a sustainable business, though. What's to stop
companies from just counting the respondents in their existing survey systems
and just making their own donations?

I'm really glad you're propagating an idea that will raise a lot of money for
charity, but I don't fully see how this can become a profit making business.

~~~
closedbracket
Nothing stops companies from doing their own survey system, and then counting
responses and making charity donations.

However, this is a service already built to do that and it may save them the
time and money to build their own.

Moreover, customer feedback often needs to be anonymous. So, if the company
runs it, the customer may not feel as comfortable sharing their true opinion.
A third party would be more desirable in those cases.

------
lukeholder
Why would more money go to te charity than to your service??? Wouldn't they
rather pay less and give you the same amount??

~~~
closedbracket
Because some research shows that people are more motivated by a donated dollar
than being entered into a drawing for an iPad. What do you think?

~~~
noinput
There is a fine line and in my experience with a venture revolving around
"portion to charity" model, it all comes down to one thing, your demographic
users. I co-founded a startup (handled the tech) for an auction site where we
promised HALF of every dollar we made would make to to charity. It was a risk
to start and we knew that, but seeing as it hadn't been done, I can now say
that at least I tried. It cost us so [insert frustrating word] much more to
run the company, handle support, produce the product, market, mitigate fraud
and deal with people trying to game the system than was worth it to even the
charities involvement. We even took the steps to become a Commercial
Fundraiser and be bonded in the states we operated to instill confidence in
our users which ended up being a stark realization of why more companies dont
do charitable acts, because theres so much in the way of doing good in this
world when it comes to proper legal way of doing things.

All that said, about 8 months into the venture (and at the end of what we had
left in the bank) I sent out this survey with the responses highlighted:
<http://9mtr.co/2v0S2X1C3G093t06273Y>

As you can see, people responded with the best intention, but in the end,
could care less. My point here is know your audience before you bank it all.
We did our homework and found similar research that showed it might just work
as well, but finding those people may be harder than you think, so don't
underestimate the work involved. Regardless I wish you all the good luck and
karma in the world to make this planet a better place.

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks man. This is very helpful feedback from someone who has done it.

This is hard to test before having a product because most companies will say
they would donate to charity, but then do not when it comes down to it.

I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks again.

~~~
noinput
absolutely. my email is in my profile, if you ever need any advice on all the
charitable red tape.

------
gin5eng
I visited the site and after a couple minutes Flaviu had started a little
chart with me. I up voted because of this. Great way to show a product on a
personal level which goes right along side his idea that surveys would have
better results if the participants cared about the survey.

------
ishi
I, for one, think that your idea is great. Good luck!

Suddenly, an idea - what if you let charities request to be included in your
service? Once a charity is on-board, they have a great incentive to tell
people about you, link to you and so on.

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks. That's a great idea.

I want to keep it manageable for my users. If you give a user infinite
options, they will be overwhelmed. So, I am not entirely sure how to strike
that balance.

Currently a company chooses 5 of 20 charities, and their customers choose 1 of
those 5.

------
happywolf
I wonder how effective donating to charity is on improving the survey quality.

~~~
closedbracket
I have some measurements for that and as I get more customers, I will be able
to answer that question for you.

------
yogrish
Very neat UI and I like the video very much. How did u make the video?

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks. I used <http://www.revolution-productions.com/> and @lukedupont helped
me a bunch with the design.

Lesson Learned: I thought you just pay and a video gets made. But there's a
bunch more work I had to put in, like write the exact script, and make sure
the story boards matched that script.

Same goes for design. You want the designer to have some creative freedom, but
also enough guidelines to make what you want. I had already designed the site
and logo and most of the functionality myself, so the designer had an easier
time improving upon the ugly design I had made :)

------
pjzedalis
If I pay you to donate, do I get to write off my taxes? Why not just pay you
25 cents per respondent with a commitment I'll donate to charity and let me
decide if I want to do good or not.

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks for the feedback. I am working on the $1 to be processed separately
from the 25 cents so that you can write the amount off.

That's a good idea to give customers the option to do it on their own.
However, in that case I cannot guarantee to their respondents that the company
will make good on their promise.

~~~
pjzedalis
My only feedback to that is I'm not sure it's your place as survey company to
guarantee anything to my customers. I'm just hiring you to get the form filled
out, you should let me handle the rest.

Kudos to separate processing however.

------
huhtenberg
> _What doesn’t make you stronger, kills you_

Beer doesn't fit, sorry :)

Seriously, the expression is the other way around - _What doesn't kill you,
makes you stronger_.

------
alexchamberlain
Fails in IE8 - mandated by Uni on Windows machines... I agree with not
supporting IE7-, but IE8 probably still needs some support.

~~~
marknutter
I don't know if I agree that MVP's need to work well or even at all on IE8-

~~~
jasonkester
Or, rather "I don't know if I agree that MVP's need to work well or even at
all for _over half the people using it_."

That's what you're saying if you decide not to support the current most
popular web browser. Like it or not, you need to build things for the platform
your users are on. If I were building a product, I'd make sure it works in IE
first and foremost before worrying about niche browsers like FF and Chrome.

Just because 100% of the people here use one of those two "niche" browsers as
their main browser, don't assume your users will.

~~~
jhdavids8
First, over half of people do not use IE8, so not sure where that stat is
coming from. Second, not sure I'd call FF or Chrome niche.

Not paying too much attention to IE (IE8 specifically) is a strategy worth
doing. It's a pain in the ass to support IE8 and not worth the extra
development time in the short term. Plus, not sure if this applies to this
startup (I'd say it does), users like those in HN (the majority of whom use FF
or Chrome) are the users you want initially to use and support your startup.
If they like it, they become quite the dedicated user, which really helps to
get your startup off the ground initially. So targeting FF and Chrome users is
hardly a bad strategy for release 1. Adding IE8 in the mix is way more
frustration than it's worth.

~~~
jasonkester
Would it make you happier if I said 1/3? Is that a reasonable fraction of your
potential userbase to leave with a bad impression of your business?

You make it sound like supporting Internet Explorer is difficult. If it's
2003, then yes, I'll agree with you. But today it's not.

Supporting IE in 2011 is a matter of building your site against Chrome while
not going out of your way to use non-standard things like Object.keys,
localStorage or Canvas when you can avoid them. Then you test on IE7, notice
your corners aren't rounded, and decide you can live with that.

If, on the other hand, you go out of your way to cram in as much HTML5
nonsense as you can fit, or refuse to spend a few minutes getting IE to
render, you need to realize that you're not taking a stand. You're just being
lazy.

But then at the end of the day it's your business, so you're well within your
rights to be lazy. You may or may not make less money as a result, but then
again that's nobody's business but your own.

All the best.

------
topher200
Congrats on making it happen!

There's a typo on your about page: anually -> annually.

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks man. I changed that and will push the change tonight. Let me know if
you find any other bugs.

------
jorisw
Isn't there a fourth option, being, going to work part time?

------
Teef
It is so inspiring to see MVP! Great job!

------
StephFrasco
Congratulations!

------
infocaptor
What is a MVP?

~~~
LostInTheWoods2
Minimum Viable Product. Defined in the book The Lean Startup.

------
necenzurat
nice to see a startup from a romanian on the first page of YC

~~~
closedbracket
Thanks man. There were quite a few Romanians that messaged me, so I think
there is a startup spirit in Romania.

For anyone interested, I am organizing a Startup Meetup in Cluj on Dec. 20:
<http://www.meetup.com/cluj-rb/events/43578682/>

